# Popular rock bands with pull in Kingston Ontario?



## Dali Van Gogh (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi There

New to the forum. Work with a company called HouseFire Records in Halifax, NS. Bringing a rock band on tour through Ontario this summer and having a hell of a time finding out who the top bands are in Kingston? Figured the lovely population on here could probably help me out


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

There was one called The Hip


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you gotten in touch with the Kingston local government? They could steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Off the top of my head; The Tragically Hip, The Mahones, Kasador... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Headstones


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DaddyDog said:


> There was one called The Hip


cherry picker


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dali Van Gogh said:


> Hi There
> 
> New to the forum. Work with a company called HouseFire Records in Halifax, NS. Bringing a rock band on tour through Ontario this summer and having a hell of a time finding out who the top bands are in Kingston? Figured the lovely population on here could probably help me out


I knew I'd get you here eventually!

@Budda should know a thing or two about bands currently touring around Ontario.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Most of my touring is in the US though...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Have you gotten in touch with the Kingston local government? They could steer you in the right direction.


When you call them up make sure to also ask if their fridge is running...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I pm'd you a few days ago...


----------

